# How to achieve this look?



## romeo5746 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm trying to achieve a look similar to this and wondered if anyone had any pointers on how to go about it?

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/58840_634041606612254_2078832220_n.jpg

any advice would be great thanks!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Romeo, welcome to the forum!

Start by trying a higher blacks value, higher shadows, and negative vibrance.  You'll probably need to play with HSL to get the saturation on the different colours too.


----------



## romeo5746 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot. I was thinking about vibrance and saturation. I'll try your advice


----------

